# Why change the channel?



## csmorris (Dec 22, 2003)

OK - so I've been burned again so I have to vent. This is such a simple change and will make a small, positive difference in my enjoyment of Tivo.

I've been enduring the channel changing problems for years with my S2s. I have two on Phillips Satellite receivers and one used just for HMO (thanks for charging me for the subscription anyway  ). And yes - I have been through the wizard to optimize, added a hood over the IR emitters, did an Indian rain-dance, etc. Tivo channel changing is Tivo channel changing - nuf said.

Today I'm recording the NLDS, but since the listing is not current, I record programs successively on the same channel to cover the time slot. When Tivo goes to record the next show, it fails to change the channel. I miss innings 7-9 of a Game 1 win by my beloved Rockies. Yes I know I can record by time and channel. My bad for thinking this would work.

So here's my simple suggestion. If the show to record is on the same channel that Tivo is already showing, DON'T CHANGE THE CHANNEL!. There is nothing more frustrating that having Tivo try to change from Channel 247 to channel 247, and record a re-run of Doogie Houser on channel 7 instead of a historic sporting event. This can't be that hard.....


----------



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

Because you are using the IR blaster, you could conceivably change the channel using another remote control. Tivo would need to account for that and always change the channel, to make sure it's on the right one.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I now set the remote down at 29 and 59 after the hour to avoid any clash between the IR from my remote and the IR from the leads. Overlap and it ends up getting the channel wrong but not knowing it.

On the other hand, if I say go to some channel, please just do it. I don't care if the Tivo thinks it's already on that channel - I told it to change because something wrong happened like it got it wrong or someone used the cable box remote or whatever.

So thinking over these two opposing views I rather like that it changes from 247 to 247 on the off chance that something wrong happened ...


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> I rather like that it changes from 247 to 247 on the off chance that something wrong happened ...


 ... and the live buffer gets dumped in the process -- protecting the live buffer is why TiVo doesn't "change" channels to the channel it's already on. IMO If something IS wrong, just change to another channel then back to the correct one.


----------



## ddillard (Aug 23, 2005)

Instead of setting it to record concurrant shows why not set it for the first one and change the settings to pad the recording time to record X amount of time extra at the end. If that would not give enough time than pick a show that is kinda in the middle and set it to pad both the beginning and the end.


----------

